
AWS open sources cloud development kit to make Kubernetes easier to use - psalminen
https://siliconangle.com/2020/05/13/aws-open-sources-cdk8s-make-kubernetes-easier-use/
======
gobengo
Similar idea to [https://www.pulumi.com/](https://www.pulumi.com/), but from
AWS and with less languages so far. I'm a fan of being able to use full
languages to build declarative representations of the infra I want, as
languages like Terraform's HCL can break down if you try to do to much
modularity with them.

AFAICT it's good that there are several teams implementing this pattern (not
just one startup), but Pulumi is probably more battleworn for now.

------
jpalomaki
Link to the toolkit: [https://cdk8s.io/](https://cdk8s.io/)

------
joana035
Too hard to use YAML, apparently.

